# Changement alimentation sur PC



## jogary (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne rubrique, mais on me le dira : 

Voilà, j'ai changé mon ALIM sur un ancien PC ( mille excuses :rose: ) en passant d'une "no name" à une AKASA 400 watts ( faible volontairement ) assez simple, mais certifiée 80+ et très silencieuse.:mouais:

En voici une photo.

http://nsa21.casimages.com/img/2012/03/05/120305083302769794.jpg

Simple à monter...mais comme je suis un excellent bricoleur ( :love cela ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai remis ( à priori ) toutes les fiches comme il faut, mais rien à y faire, cela ne fonctionne pas ! :mouais:

Une idée ? 

Merci


----------



## icerose (6 Mars 2012)

donc je pense si ta photo et a la fin de ton branchement a la carte mere 
il manque l'alimentation au cpu (processeur) une fiche a 4 fils 2 jaune 2 noir 



lafiche a brancher est entourer


----------



## Keikoku (6 Mars 2012)

icerose a dit:


> donc je pense si ta photo et a la fin de ton branchement a la carte mere
> il manque l'alimentation au cpu (processeur) une fiche a 4 fils 2 jaune 2 noir
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=120306092612844074.jpg
> lafiche a brancher est entourer



Je crois bien que c'est ça ouais X,D ça risque effectivement d'être un peu compliqué sans le processeur héhé


----------



## jogary (6 Mars 2012)

Oups ! La photo c'était pendant le démontage. Bien sûr j'ai branché la CM ( proc ) la CG, le DD et le graveur.

Mais bon, j'ai eu le verdict : ALIM foutue ! ( test effectué 

Je suis donc allé en acheter une autre ( une be quiet 430 w hyper silencieuse ) et cela fonctionne bien.


----------



## icerose (6 Mars 2012)

super si sa marche 
question bete la marque de l'alim hs et son age?


----------



## jogary (6 Mars 2012)

icerose a dit:


> super si sa marche
> question bete la marque de l'alim hs et son age?



En fait c'est plus compliqué : :love:

C'était une ALIM " no name " d'un boitier advance ( bof bof.. ) 480 watts de 2007 mais très bruyante et qui consommait beaucoup.

Donc j'ai changé par une AKASA 400 watts de 2009 ( gros câbles, gainée, etc...) mais qui était naz ! ( le vendeur me l'a reprise )
Maintenant j'ai une be quiet norme 80 + pour longtemps...

Il s'agit d'un PC qui tourne que pour le web, mais souvent...

Ah ! Aussi : je viens d'avoir mon imac, c'est le plus important !


----------



## icerose (6 Mars 2012)

*silent pro gold en 600w
je recommande pour le silence
*


----------

